# HDD - Seagate or Samsung?



## Hulo (Apr 22, 2005)

I shall purchase a new Ultra ATA 80 GB / 120 GB 7200 RPM HDD. What is the going street price now? And which brand to purchase? Samsung or Seagate?


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Apr 22, 2005)

Did i not see the same thing in the Bazaar section? Why the double post?


----------



## chosenone (Apr 22, 2005)

> I shall purchase a new Ultra ATA 80 GB / 120 GB 7200 RPM HDD. What is the going street price now? And which brand to purchase? Samsung or Seagate?



first things first.....there is a thread running already for such queries

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11272

so next time when u have a query for h/w, u know where to post...right!!!!

now for ur query...

go for a seagate drive.....its really gud......and d00d get urself a SATA drive 
instead of the one above.....get urself a SEAGATE SATA HDD 7200 RPM.....
it wud cost u arnd 3200/-


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 23, 2005)

Seagate  (120gb or more) drives makes noise while they run... and samsung drives are quiter but they get bad sectors....


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 23, 2005)

I havent had a negative experience with Seagate yet so my opinion would be to go for Seagate


----------



## pimpom (Apr 23, 2005)

I saw the same post in the Bazaar section first and replied there. Repeating my reply here as this is a more appropriate section :

From personal experience and from reading about other people's experiences, I believe Seagate is the most reliable HDD brand. Maxtor's just about the worst, with Samsung and WD somewhere in between. 

Kolkata price a few weeks ago : Seagate Barracuda 7200rpm PATA 80GB - 2650/-, 120GB - 3650/-. May have changed slightly now. I'll know for sure after I call my dealer tomorrow.


----------



## shwetanshu (Apr 23, 2005)

Go for seagate, i have two of them. One is 2 yrs old 40 GB @ 5400 RPM, not a single prob yet and another is 160 GB @ 7200 RPM. But dr, it doesnt make much noise.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Apr 23, 2005)

Same here I too have 2 160G drives and they are silent as in i dont hear them over the cpu fan sound.


----------



## digen (Apr 23, 2005)

From my personal experience,I've 3 seagates drives 2 40 gb,one 80 gb drives.I've faced no problems whatsoever[TOUCHWOOD].Also i'm planning to get a 160 gig drive.


----------



## geek_rohit (Apr 23, 2005)

I have Seagate too; 80GB PATA. No Probs for me too (touchwood). Going to get a SATA soon. Again from Seagate.


----------



## akshayt (Apr 23, 2005)

which hd performs beter
seagate/samsung

with 120gb sata 8mb cache


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Apr 23, 2005)

Even if there was a performance diff. I bet you wouldn't notice. I've always been a Seagate fan, but currently run a -

WD Caviar 80GB 7.2k 8mb PATA (1year old)
and
Samsung 80GB 7.2k 8mb SATA (1 week old) - damn pc dealer took advantage of my impatience and got me to buy this instead of Seagate.

I like the metal covered unexposed bottoms of Seagates whereas shameless WD and Samsungs prefer to expose their circuitry to all and sundry. Damn we need 18+ rating on these drives   

Keith


----------



## Hulo (Apr 24, 2005)

pradeep_chauhan said:
			
		

> Did i not see the same thing in the Bazaar section? Why the double post?



Sorry for the double post. I've got one Seagate and one samsung drive. Both PATA 80GB 7200 RPM purchased a couple of years back. The Seagate one has developed troubles while the Samsung functions normally. The Seagate HDD has become absurdly slow, so much so that I get buffer overrun errors if I try to write files from this drive. Seagate had a bad reputation earlier of their drives developing bad sectors etc. The warranty was also for 1 year. compared to Samsung's 3 year. Seagate salvaged some reputation with the 5 year warranty. Anyone knows what the warranty period for Samsung HDDs are?


----------



## Kannan (Apr 24, 2005)

I have faced problems with both the drives and got replacements.

â€¢ Segate produces high noise and lot of heat.
â€¢ Samsung produces low noise and lesser heat than the Seagate.
â€¢ Both drives have 5 yrs warranty. But please check with your vendor.

Right now I have,

1. Seagate 120 GB Serial ATA 7200 RPM
2. Samsung 80 GB Parallel ATA 7200 RPM


----------



## Hulo (Apr 25, 2005)

Kannan said:
			
		

> I have faced problems with both the drives and got replacements.



How much time did it take to get a replacement drive? And how much time after purchasing did the drives go bust in each case? And what were the problems in each case? Bad sector or total failure?


----------



## drvarunmehta (Apr 25, 2005)

I have a Seagate 40 GB 5400 RPM HDD that is almost 5 years old. It has yet to develop a bad sector or any other problem and is a lot more silent than most other HDD's.
You can't go wrong with Seagate.


----------



## Kannan (Apr 26, 2005)

Replacement for Seagate was around a week.
Replacement for Samsung took three days.


----------



## drvarunmehta (Apr 26, 2005)

Kannan said:
			
		

> Replacement for Seagate was around a week.
> Replacement for Samsung took three days.


Seagate HDD's rarely ever need to be replaced, so don't look to much into that figure.
I think Samsung replacement is quicker because with all the defective HDD's that are returned to be replaced, their replacement procedure must be quite efficient by now.


----------



## magnet (Apr 26, 2005)

hey guys my samsung hdd drive has developed a pin damage...............wht should i do now???get new...it doesnt come under warranty or something else???


----------



## akshayt (Apr 26, 2005)

which should i take 160gb sata seagate or 160gb sata seagate NCQ?

What is the cost diff between the 2?


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Apr 26, 2005)

the cost diff is Rs 150. But the NCQ drive will realy give results if your mobo or sata controller supports ncq. Any way i would recommend the ncq version (i too bought the same although my mobo doesnot have ncq support) of the drive keeping in view that firstly its a newer chipset that the drive uses and also the drive is future proof and will adapt to the new mobo that you may plan to buy later.


----------



## Kannan (Apr 27, 2005)

What is a NCQ ?


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Apr 27, 2005)

NCQ = native command queuing It enables the hdd to make a queue of all hdd access and sort them out in a way that minimum head movement is done between them . This increases the throughput in a multi task enviorment.


----------



## Kannan (Apr 27, 2005)

I'm using Seagate 120 GB SATA @ 7200 RPM. How to find out my hard disk has native command queuing.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Apr 27, 2005)

Take the hdd model no and check on the seagate site to see if it is NCQ complient or not.


----------



## Kannan (Apr 27, 2005)

```
Model Number     Model Name     Capacity    Interface  RPM     Seek Time     System Type    
ST3120026AS    Barracuda 7200.7 SATA    120 GB    SATA 1.5Gb/s   7200 RPM   8.5 ms avg   DPC 
ST3120827AS    Barracuda 7200.7 SATA NCQ    120 GB    SATA 1.5Gb/s   7200 RPM   8.5 ms avg   DPC 
ST380013AS    Barracuda 7200.7 SATA    80 GB    SATA 1.5Gb/s   7200 RPM   8.5 ms avg   DPC 
ST380817AS    Barracuda 7200.7 SATA NCQ    80 GB    SATA 1.5Gb/s   7200 RPM   8.5 ms avg   DPC 
ST910021AS    Momentus 7200.1    100 GB    SATA 1.5Gb/s   7200 RPM   10.5 ms avg   NPC 
ST9100824AS    Momentus 5400.2 - 120GB Family    100 GB    SATA 1.5Gb/s   5400 RPM   12.5 ms avg   NPC 
ST9120821AS    Momentus 5400.2 - 120GB Family    120 GB    SATA 1.5Gb/s   5400 RPM   12.5 ms avg   NPC 
ST980825AS    Momentus 7200.1    80 GB    SATA 1.5Gb/s   7200 RPM   10.5 ms avg   NPC 
ST98823AS    Momentus 5400.2 - 120GB Family    80 GB    SATA 1.5Gb/s   5400 RPM   12.5 ms avg   NPC
```
Source: Segate Disc Products (Click here for clear view)

Mine is ST3120026AS and has no NCQ


----------



## rohanwadhwa (Apr 27, 2005)

Hey, I wish to upgrade,
 Seagate 160 GB SATA- 4700
 Western Digital 120 GB SATA - Rs 3900
 Samsung Seagate 80 Gb SATA - Rs 3400 
(Prices as in Dehradun)

Which is the best. And also whic one to go for???? I am planning to buy the 160 GB Seagate and the dealeris offering to give about 1300-1400 Rs For my old Seagate 40 GB 5400 RPM HDD. Is it OK????


----------



## rohanwadhwa (Apr 27, 2005)

I am using Intel D865 GBF Chipset MoBo. Does it support NCQ ???


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Apr 27, 2005)

Sorry the 865 does not support NCQ . Inter 915/925 with ICH6R and nforce 4 chipsets supports NCQ


----------



## akshayt (Apr 27, 2005)

what about nforce 3 ultra chipsets
like msi k8n neo 2 platinum , do they support ncq?


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Apr 27, 2005)

No they do not suport NCQ


----------



## vignesh (Apr 27, 2005)

How about hitachi they give you 500 bucks for your old hdd


----------



## akshayt (Apr 28, 2005)

with a nforce 3 939 coket agp mb can i use a ncq hd and not have it funnctional,performing equal to a normal sata


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Apr 28, 2005)

akshayt said:
			
		

> with a nforce 3 939 coket agp mb can i use a ncq hd and not have it funnctional,performing equal to a normal sata




See if the mobo does not support NCq then the NCQ complient HDD will work equally well as a non NCQ hdd and only diffrence will be the NCQ feature will not be utilised. Also later you can add on a SATA card that has a NCQ feature controller and use the NCQ feature effectivly.


----------



## akshayt (Apr 29, 2005)

what is the cost of a sata card?


----------



## magnet (Jun 1, 2005)

i have asus a7v 400mx board...will it  support sata disk?????


----------



## Charley (Jun 2, 2005)

Dont go for Samsung. I've been using Seagate for 6 years now  no problems yet.


----------



## sumitava_b (Jun 2, 2005)

In terms of performance, Samsung wins.........

But in terms of reliablity, SEAGATE wins............


----------



## rollcage (Jun 3, 2005)

Me too using Seagate for 6 years now ... never had any probs!!


----------



## premrajeev (Jun 3, 2005)

I have  had both these drives plus quantum fireballs. The best is quantum.But rarely available. Samsungs will have bad sectors in their 50% of drives ( based on my experience - personally changed 12 drives).Earlier seagates were worst , then they withdrew their faulty model (the one which comes with a rubber wrapping above) All seagate newer models are superb and i own 2 of them (80 gb models) and older baracude ata 66 drives still working with no problem. Infact, the older dirves SMART reports that it's healthier than the new one !!

I will never buy a Samsung again...


----------



## supernova (Jun 3, 2005)

I have used both Samsung and Seagate.
Samsung 7200 rpm drives were the most troublesome. One jerk here n there and the drive corrupts data. Samsung 5400 rpm drive gets bad sector too frequently.
However, no problem faced with seagate so far...


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 3, 2005)

hey guys..

  do we get 10000 rpm HDD's for 80 GB.. coz i heard of it..
if yes then are they costlier than 7200 rpm..

Will it make a big difference(if yes ..how big)

 Cheers... 
  Dipen


----------



## premrajeev (Jun 6, 2005)

10000 rpm hadd's used to be SCSI ones..Seagate Cheatah being example for the same.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Jun 6, 2005)

there are 10000 rpm sata disks called raptor the performance increase is about 10% across the board and 15% in multitasking applications.


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 6, 2005)

Cost... is it costlier than 7200 r.p.m??


----------



## King_Niral (Jun 7, 2005)

akshayt said:
			
		

> what is the cost of a sata card?



I would like 2 know !!!

WHICH is better 2 * 40GB 
or 1 80GB Im talking about SATA AND running IN RAID  !!!!

IS it COST EFFECTIVE !!!

Can i run ODD NUMBERS or drives examples 3 , 5 etc !!! MY MOBO SUPPORTS UPTO 6 SATA DRIVES !!! ASUS K8N-E DELUXE !!!

SEGATE OR SAMSUNG ????


Cheers !!!


----------

